# judging bears



## Johnny Jetski (Dec 23, 2006)

Hello,
I'm going on my first bear hunt Aug. 15 in northern Canada and need some help. I really would like to take a 300 lbs. or better bear, is there 
any sure ways to judge the size of a bear? I'm told there will be a bait 
barrel if that help. 

thanks and good hunting to all.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

You'll get alot responses to that question.

What I would suggest is look at a few bear hunting videos and look at the body characteristics of the bears. 

Some indicators of a respectable bear would be round pumpkin heads, small ears for the head size, a crease down the middle of the forehead, saggy bellies, walks with a waddle or swagger. Some characteristics of smaller bears might be a narrow head, big ears compared to the head size, and yes, you can use a barrel to help judge. Make sure the barrel is a true 55gl one. I went with one outfitter who used the standard 55gl and and smaller 40-something gallon size. Canada can be a fun hunt.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

From NAHC

1. Ears. Big bears appear to have small ears, because their heads are so large. A small bear will have ears that appear to be relatively large, sitting more on the very top of the head. The larger the bear, the more the ears appear to be on the side of the head. Also, a record-book class bear will have ears that are probably at least 8 inches apart between the inside tips.
2. Front Feet. Measure the track of a front pad, add one, change inches to feet, and you have the approximate size the bear's hide will square. Thus, a 5½-inch foot pad will carry a 6½-foot boar. Females rarely have front feet that exceed 4½ inches in length. It must be stressed that this is just a rule of thumb, and there are exceptions to every rule. With bears, though, these exceptions are few and far between.
3. Body Length. A female rarely exceeds 5½ feet in length. Mature males are longer than that, with many trophy-class bears often measuring more than 6 feet from nose to tail.
4. Snout. Big bears have what appears to be a short, squarish snout. We often refer to these snouts as a "stovepipe nose" set on a squarish head. Younger bears and females have what appears to be a longish, pointed snout set on a more sloping head.
5. Beer Belly. A big male will have a large belly, even in spring, that will appear to almost brush the ground when he walks. This belly is much more defined in fall than in spring, when bears have yet to put on their winter weight. Younger bears have smaller, flatter bellies.
6. Height. A larger-than-average bear, when standing on all fours, will have a backline that reaches to, or above, the waist of an average-size man. If there is an upright 55-gallon drum at a bait site, it will have a pair of rings around it. If the bear's backline reaches above the second ring, it's a good bear.
7. Cubs. Big boars are loners, except during the rut, which occurs in late spring and early summer. Boars hate cubs. If there are cubs with a larger bear, it's a female. If the cubs scamper up a tree and the female begins to act nervous, get ready--a boar has possibly moved in. 

Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Tips for New Bear hunters - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=284498&highlight=judge#ixzz1TJeg5hcR


----------



## Jowdones (Feb 21, 2007)

Watch many videos and make a weight call before they give the weight. Watch youtube videos . Read forums. Study pictures. How many of it's ears can you fit in between the actual ears? Read books on bear - I recommend Richard Smith's book - one of the best I have read and reread. Plant several sticks in the ground around the bait that are 36" tall (make them longer to account for the end sunk in the ground). Figure out a nice spot to place, or hang, a stick that is 5 feet long at the bait site. Don't guess at front, or rear, paw prints - actually bring a tape measure, and measure. You are looking for 5" or better. When a bear comes in relax. If it starts to feed you have plenty of time to make a good judgement. Be aware, when a bear does come in, your adrenaline will flow - it's not the same as deer hunting. Give yourself time to calm down. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## jeffz (Sep 13, 2009)

Its hard to judge a bear when your trying to control your heart rate and breathing:lol: Your gonna have to shoot one and learn the hard way:yikes:....LOL.. Good luck!!!


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

A very small bear....note how it looks decent at first glance. Then look at the ears and head.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLQ-2UUvjNw"]&#x202a;Bear Hunting Video - Color Phase&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


A very large bear (the 2nd one).....note the bear behavior of the first one as it comes into the bait and then gets pushed off by the big one. Note the round pumpkin head of the big one.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qT-i_hz79M&feature=related"]&#x202a;Giant Black Bear Shot in Northern Saskatchewan.&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

The hunter is a funny sounding guy.


----------



## Johnny Jetski (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the great informatiom. I've been watching bear hunting videos every night, man is it hard to judge them. I have noticed in all videos of big bears the ears do look small and the real big bears have that crease in the middle their forehead.
Thanks again for the info, I'll let you know how I do. I hunting with Supieror Bear Outfitter north east of Wawa on Aug. 15.



Hope all your arrow fly straight.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

My first Canadian bear hunt was east of Wawa, near Anjigami Lake. Didn't even see a bear. The outfitter was an old guy that wasn't prepared. It was the last year for the spring hunts and we got to camp before he did. Outside of the bear end of it, the area is very pretty.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Some good info posted here but every year a lot of people head out bear hunting with the plan of taking a 300 lb.+ bear and every year a lot come back with an 150 pounder they swore was 400 lbs when they shot, myself included :lol:. 

The 55 gal. drum is a pretty good guide as previously mentioned but I disagree that a bear as high as the second ring is a big bear. I've learned that lesson too. The top of the barrel is a much better guide, IMO. One thing I have not seen posted here but is a very good guide for the size of a bear that may be hitting your bait is the size of the turds laying on the ground. You want to see turds the diameter of a beer can. If you don't see that, there probably isn't a big bear hitting the bait. Placing a stick in the ground is another good guide too but if you do so, be very discreet as to where you place it. If they have been coming into a bait for say two weeks and all of a sudden one day they show up and next to the barrel is a stick poking out of the ground, that bear will bolt and probably not come back. 

Another trick to try is if you are using grease or even jelly or jam as bait, take a stick and smear some on the side of a tree six feet off the ground. Many times a bear will stand up and lick the tree and that gives you a good idea of their size. At any rate, have fun on your hunt. Bears are fun animals to observe. Good luck!


----------



## FallDreamer (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is a quote that has helped me over the years " IF YOU HAVE TO THINK ITS BIG ENOUGH, ITS NOT" You will know a big bear when you see one. 

One other thing, in most cases not all but most the first bears to the bait are not the big bears. The small bear come in right away to try and get their feed on before they are chased away by larger bears. Watch a bears behavior if the bear comes in looking like its about to get JUMPED it's not a big bear. 

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR HUNT!!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

TTT for the benefit of those with bear size judging questions...


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought I'd bring this thread back up.............Good info.


----------



## da Appleknocker (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks T.P. Oh **** that didn't sound right.


----------



## Johnny Jetski (Dec 23, 2006)

I posted this last year, how do you remove post


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Johnny Jetski said:


> I posted this last year, how do you remove post


Why would you want to remove the post? It's good information for others.


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

If it looks like a black Lab dog. Then it's not big enough.


----------

